# Story from the past...



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

I just thought I'd share a little cat story. This is a story about a Siamese cat...

I couldn't have been much older than 3 years old. I had three sister, two older and one younger. My two older sisters used to tell me stories about an evil cat. Now, you may have thought that maybe this would have scared me for life, and that I'd be scared of cats, but we actually had two delightful pet cats, one of which had been a rescue kitty.

So these stories were about a Siamese. They told me it was evil and not to go near it. Almost every night I could hear it in the garden. It would yowl and scream into the night making the most terrifying noises. It was almost like being haunted. During the day, me and my sisters were often too scared to play in the garden. This cat would sometimes hide in the shed. We were too young to think anything other than this cat was terrorising us.

One day, before we moved house, this cat snuck in through the open back door. I have no idea what it's purpose was, but it stole one of my big sisters teddy bears and disappeared off never to be seen again! My sister still mentions the loss of her favourite bear even now over 20 years later!

Thinking back on this now when I'm older, I still don't quite understand what that cat was up to! :???:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Karma! Cats are sensitive and perhaps Garden Kitty was getting back at your sister for the spoiling of a potential good home possibility. "Steal something away from me that I want, will you?", she asked herself, then went and stole the one thing your sister loved more than anything, her teddy bear. Two wrongs don't make a right, but I am secretly happy Garden Kitty got the last laugh.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like what it was to me too xD Kitty was getting payback! Its kinda funny to imagine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

Awww maybe that kitty was crying out for a home?

That makes sense really. Who would let a pure breed out almost all the time and let it cry at night. I did some research and have found that Siamese cats have bad night eye sight. They don't go out as often as other breeds in the dark. I hope it found its forever home! 

We were definitely too young to understand.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope it found it a forever home too! Siamese are so pretty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

